# Greenville, SC-Nikki-Senior Golden Ret. in Shelter!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*
Greenville, SC-Nikki-Senior Golden Ret. in Shelter!!*

I just moved this thread here for more help for Nikki. I emld. Foothills Golden Ret. Rescue for her.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...97999-senior-needs-rescue-sc.html#post1447450



https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater



NAME: Nikki
ANIMAL ID: 13192255
BREED: Golden retriever
SEX: Spayed female
EST. AGE: 10 yrs
EST. WEIGHT: 70 lbs
HEALTH: Appears Healthy
TEMPERAMENT: Friendly
ADDITIONAL INFO: Owner Surrender—“Not enough Time”
RESCUE PULL FEE: $SPONSORED
AVAILABLE DATE: Now
UPDATE: space is limited!!!

IF YOU ARE SPONSORING AN ANIMAL AT THE SHELTER, please see the link below. This information MUST be faxed/email to the shelter.
Sponsorship Information Form: GCAC Sponsor Information Form.doc - File Shared from Box.net - Free Online File Storage
OR CALL: (864) 467-3950 and pay the pull fee by credit card.
**ALL SPONSORSHIP IS NON-REFUNDABLE, if the sponsorship is not used it will be transferred to another animal at the shelter that needs it**

Sponsoring an animal does not guarantee that the animal will be rescued. It does make it easier for a rescue to pull that animal, as they can pull the animal with no charges for the vetting.

All sponsorship funds must be directed to the shelter. Any and all chipins on this Facebook page are prohibited and will be removed. Should any person post chipins, they will be warned and then banned from the page.

IF YOU ARE A PRIVATE ADOPTER, please see the link below. This information MUST be faxed to: (864) 467-3294
Adoption Information: Adoption Information Form.pdf - File Shared from Box.net - Free Online File Storage

IF YOU ARE A RESCUE ORGANIZATION, Non-Profit, please see the link below. This information MUST be faxed to: (864) 467-3294
Rescue Questionnaire: Rescue Questionnaire Form.pdf - File Shared from Box.net - Free Online File Storage
Note: 501(c)3 status is not required to pull from GCAC. 

TRANSPORT LINKS Greenville (GCAC), SC Urgent Rescue Lists's Photos - Greenville GCAC, SC Dog EUTH List Updated 5/27/11 | Facebook
TRANSPORT MAY BE AVAILABLE TO YOUR AREA---JUST ASK!

PULL FEE/VETTING INFORMATION: The $65 fee for dogs includes spay/neuter, microchip, de-worm, DHLPP/Rabies vaccs, Heartworm test (4 months old+) and flea treatment. The price is the same for puppies. 

If you can help, please email: [email protected] 
Type: ATTENTION Taryn RESCUE or ADOPT and the Animal Id. # in the subject area of email.

** GCAC Urgent Rescue List Facebook Volunteers have ZERO access to emails or internal correspondence, we CANNOT tell you if you are APPROVED or DENIED! All inquires must be directed to GCAC Shelter staff at [email protected] ** 
__________________


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Foothills*

I just emld. Foothills about Nikki and the Rescue Director sent me this message:

*We are working on getting this girl out.

Rescue Director
FHGRR
*


All paws crossed that Foothills gets this girl!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good deal, thanks Karen. To think she was surrendered close to the Holiday weekend. People have no idea what scrambling has to be done sometimes when it's a holiday to get a dog into Rescue.

How could anyone turn in this sweet Sugar Faced girl is beyond me..........


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

I will NEVER understand how anyone can do this!

Foothills said shelter is aware that they are claiming this old girl!

*GOD BLESS, FOOTHILLS!!!!*


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

How heartbreaking! Nikki is a beautiful girl! Hope Foothills is able to take this special girl. Please let us know if you hear anything Karen.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldencontriever*

Goldencontriever

Foothills said the shelter knows they are claiming her.
Hope I hear something!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nikki*

Here is what I am hearing from emails and on Facebook.

Foothills rescue director emld. me ysterday and said shelter is aware they are claiming Nikki. Then got a msg. on Facebook from Ginger of Grateful Goldens saying they have a volunteer going to look at Nikki, so the best I can surmise is that either Foothills or Grateful Goldens will save Nikki. She is still in the shelter right now.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Got word from Denise Becker of AS GOOD AS GOLD*

Denise Becker of As Good As Gold has been keeping tabs on Nikki and she told me FOOTHILLS in S.C. is picking Nikkie up tomorrow, Tuesday!!!

*Way to go, Foothills, and thank you also to Grateful Goldens, who was willing to step in if needed!!!!!!*


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you Karen for checking on this girl!

Thank you Foothills for taking Nikki into your program!!


----------

